# Dell s2240l adapter replacement



## jodo_c (Sep 5, 2016)

My friend's S2240L monitors Adapter went kaput. LITEON PA-1041-71 is the adapter model no which came with the monitor itself.
I found one on amazon Liteon pa-1041-71 but it cost 3.2k which is a lot for my friend. And i think it is a US import that is why it cost so much so want something on cheapter side preferably below 1.5k. 1 year si the warranty provided by dell which is over. I am from Mumbai so if anybody has similar problem in the past please tell me what to do is there any shop here where i can get same adapter or atleast any third party good quality which will support this monitor? Already asked some local shops they are providing me 250-550rs adapters with only testing warranty which i am relectunt to buy. Any help will be appreciated.

P.S :- Already called Dell but they are saying they don't give any information regarding non dell products. (Didn't expected this answer from dell as the Adapter came with the monitor itself.)


----------



## jodo_c (Sep 6, 2016)

[MENTION=322780]KumarPradeep[/MENTION] You misunderstood my question I was saying that amazon one is imported one so where i can get that same model no. for lesser price or equal quality adapter preferrably under 1.5k somewhere locally? Does dell provide adapters replacement for monitors?


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2016)

jodo_c said:


> P.S :- Already called Dell but they are saying they don't give any information regarding non dell products. (Didn't expected this answer from dell as the Adapter came with the monitor itself.)


Guess the one who replied didn't know they themselves supplied the third party adapter.
Contact dell service center if they provide adapter for the monitor or ask them where you can get it from.
Adapter listed in dell site are all for laptop (I don't know if they are compatible with your monitor)


----------



## jodo_c (Sep 6, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] Thanks bro will tell my friend to call one more time.


----------

